# Elekrablock ebl 99



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all

Boring night on tv and was wondering what amps the unit puts out on ehu?
Looked through the destruction books but can't see anything.

Why, wild camping in the alps in a week or so for a spot of skiing so was wondering how long I might need to (rule of thumb only) run the gennie for a fullish charge on a daily basis. 3 x 110 amps fitted (brand new). 

Some of this is as long as a piece string depending on what is being used. In this case most of leccy devices at on time or another!

Regards

Dick


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

ISTR that the Electroblock houses an 18 Amp charger.

Too late.......hic......to do the maths. Would depend on the state of discharge of the batteries.

Schaudt do an add-on charging module which from memory gives an additional 18 Amps.

Might be usefull considering the capacity of your batteries.

D.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

As Dave says, the Elektroblock EBL99 includes an integrated LAS 1218 charger module with an output of 18 amps. You can add an additional external LAS 1218 via the connector block on the front of the EBL. It plugs into Block 8 on the top right of the face panel.

Given your present charging current of 18 amps, whether plugged into EHU or generator, and assuming that you are charging almost empty batteries (say 300 Ah) then it will take over 16 hours to charge them completely. In fact, as the charging current falls in stage 2 of the 3-stage charging regime, I guess it will take quite a bit longer (see below). The answer to your specific question: how long to top up the batteries from the generator on a daily basis; depends upon how much current you have used in the last 24 hours. So, estimate your daily use in Ah and divide that by 18 to get the number of hours you will have to run the gennie. 

As an example, I have just bought a Honda EU10i and used it for the first time on Sunday morning, having been off EHU for 2 nights and had the Truma heating running 24 hours / day. I ran the gennie for about 2.5 hours and did not get the batteries (2 x 110 Ah) back to full charge.

Final thought - I think you are pushing the EBL99 to its practical limits in charging 330 Ah of batteries. In the EBL instructions, it says before and after a trip, charge for a minimum of 12 hours for an 80 Ah battery and a minimum of 24 hours for 160 Ah. With 330 Ah, your minimum full-charge time extends to almost 50 hours! Perhaps it is time to add that additional LAS 1218? Suggest you talk to the nice man at Schaudt for advice. I forget his name, but he has been mentioned several times in previous posts about EBLs and Schaudt in general.

Philip


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> Suggest you talk to the nice man at Schaudt for advice. I forget his name, but he has been mentioned several times in previous posts about EBLs and Schaudt in general.
> 
> Philip


His name is Udo Lang. Email address: [email protected]

Cheers,

Mike


----------

